# salt dogg vs airflow spreader



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys I am new to the site so let me start off by saying Happy New Year to everyone, I am in the market for a new v box spreader and am looking at two different models the salt dogg 2 yard vs the airflow 2 yard. this would be my first v box spreader and I am looking for some feedback from anyone who has experiance with either of these. also would like some oppinions on electric motor vs gas. I chose these two models because they are what the two dealers in my area sell. also the salt dogg cost is $3650 installed vs $4350 for the airflow. Thanks


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I looked at airflo's but every dealer that I spoke with didn't have anything good to say about their customer service and most were dropping airflo because of it. I went with a salt dogg and am very happy with it. Its east to install and easy to maintain. Good luck in the new year.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a airflo stainless that I bought used this year..It works good so far.Nice not to deal with gas and pony motor.It"s weird not to hear all the noise from the motor.If you go that route make sure you upgrade your alternator


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont know anything about airflo. But I have had about 5yrs expereince with Salt Dogg. First with a stainless. My self and a freind bought a pair of them. Not a bad unit, if you want to fight starting a gas motor and chains that rust and break running the spinner. I had it two yrs and probably put 300 tons of salt through it. Just got tired of fighting keeping motors running. My freind still has his, but has put 2 drive chains and carrys that little spinner chain with him as a spare. Also if you go with a gas unit make sure you get a top screen. It will save you forever. So anyway, After 2 yrs of pain with that I bought an electric one. Less money, comes with atop screen, the hold downs and tarp. Plus no gas to put in it. No chains to break and it comes with the vibrator. I have a 2 yd version and have ran 400 tons of salt atleast and about 100 tons of straight sand thru it. The sand is tougher on it. I usually dont fill it all the way up. Cause of wieght on the truck and just do a parking garage and dont need much. It has been a good unit. I have replaced the auger motor and a spinner motor. But they are ready available on ebay and both where less than the price of one drive. Plus the gas i have saved. I am looking to buy another one now. I have seen on plowsite that some people are having problem with the new style controller. Not sure on that issue? Hope i have helped. I would check ebay for prices also.


----------



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the 2 yard salt dogg that I purchased a few weeks ago. I like the design. The spinner motor was broke when I got it and had to buy another one. I have to wait to see if they warranty it. The spinner only throws salt toward the driver side, don't think this is right.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

I would get the Airflo with the electric motor.
Ive had very good experiences dealing with airflo.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

HTI;936759 said:


> I have the 2 yard salt dogg that I purchased a few weeks ago. I like the design. The spinner motor was broke when I got it and had to buy another one. I have to wait to see if they warranty it. The spinner only throws salt toward the driver side, don't think this is right.


Why wouldn't Buyers warrant it? Unless you caused damage to it,they have to.When my 1500 was at the dealers 2 weeks ago for controller issues,they tried charging me for diagnosis time and a few bucks for parts.I told them over my dead body,I went right to the owner--he completely understood where I was coming from--all warranted.Mine and it seems everyone's elses I run into also spreads way too heavy on the driver's side.Moving that SS deflector some helps a little.


----------

